# Recommended oil for diesel engines



## kenza (Aug 13, 2009)

Guys,

What oil do you recommend for diesel engines? From reading other posts I found that oild should be BMW LL04. So, what oil shoudl I buy? Is Mobil 1 0w40 ok? Is it LL04?

Thanks!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Can`t help you, BMW does not market diesel engines in the U.S.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

335d is sold in the US. So is a diesel X5.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Uggh, maybe search!

Oh wait, that would require someone to actually lift a finger.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=425099


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kenza said:


> Guys,
> 
> What oil do you recommend for diesel engines? From reading other posts I found that oild should be BMW LL04. So, what oil shoudl I buy? Is Mobil 1 0w40 ok? Is it LL04?
> 
> Thanks!


Mobil 1 0w-40 is not LL04. >> http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_0W-40.aspx

Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 is LL04

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx

When I lived in the US, I always bought oil from the dealer parts counter. Price was competitive and I knew I was using an approved oil. Oil sold by the dealers is usually made for BMW by Castrol in Germany.

There are other oils brands that have product that meet LL04 too.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

kenza said:


> Guys,
> 
> What oil do you recommend for diesel engines? From reading other posts I found that oild should be BMW LL04. So, what oil shoudl I buy? Is Mobil 1 0w40 ok? Is it LL04?
> 
> Thanks!


Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 is LL04 complaint and generally available. Pep Boys sells it for $6.99/liter...

<TED>


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

kenza- do you have a owner's manual for your vehicle? If not you may be able to download it from BMWUSA site.

@Fast Bob: huh?


----------



## kenza (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

d geek said:


> kenza- do you have a owner's manual for your vehicle? If not you may be able to download it from BMWUSA site.
> 
> @Fast Bob: huh?


Pardon my French....I should have said : "Until VERY recently, BMW has not marketed diesels in the U.S."


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know if BMW diesels are any different, but in my diesel GMC Duramax I use Shell 5W-40 Rotella T.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> Pardon my French....I should have said : "Until VERY recently, BMW has not marketed diesels in the U.S."


so THAT'S how you get to 15K posts! 

Rotella may be fine for the 2.0d, but it certainly doesn't carry any BMW certifications/approvals. I'd consult the manual or a dealer.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

d geek said:


> ...you may be able to download it from BMWUSA site...


i need to correct myself here- BMWUSA did not ever sell an x3 with the 2.0d engine, so they wouldn't have the relevant manual. sorry for any confusion, kenza.


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

kenza said:


> Guys,
> 
> What oil do you recommend for diesel engines? From reading other posts I found that oild should be BMW LL04. So, what oil shoudl I buy? Is Mobil 1 0w40 ok? Is it LL04?
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats on owing one cool BMW!!! X3 Diesel are very cool. All though we do not currently have an E83 diesel here in the US, we do carry several options of oil for them.

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

​


----------

